# Datsun 210 shift level



## AustinBugI (May 2, 2009)

Hi all,

I own a 1960 Bugeye Sprite, and recently purchased a Datsun 210 5 speed transmission for an eventual conversion. Unfortunately, it did not come with the gear shift lever. Would anyone have a spare 4 or 5 speed gear shift lever available? I would be willing to pay a fair amount for one. Rivergate doesn't have any available, and I have struck out with various online parts vendors as well. Thanks in advance for any help.

Gary M.


----------

